# question on nute burn



## john blaze (Oct 20, 2006)

My plant has some minor nute burn.  Can I just skip the next couple of feedings to let it recoup, or is flushing a mandatory response to all cases of nute burn?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 20, 2006)

typically if its burnin its gonna get worse. Just keep an eye on it very closely if you don't want to flush right away. but its the "safe" thing to do IMHO.


----------

